# Slide 130 9.0 zerlegt sich in EInzelteile



## chris-s7 (16. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,


leider musst ich heute einen ca. 5km langen Fußmarsch auf mich nehmen. Kurz nach Fahrantritt hörte ich ein ungewohntes Geräusch (so eine Art PLONG) und ich sah ein Teil fliegen. Zum Glück war ich nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs und konnte noch das wegfliegende Teil sehen. Also langsam angehalten und das Teil gesucht. Schnell war mir klar, dass es sich um einen Schnellspanner handeln muss. Am Bike geschaut, und siehe da, der vordere Schnellspanner sah komisch aus. Bei der Steckachse ist der Spannhebel abgebrochen (siehe Bilder) wie kann so etwas bei einem 14 Tage alten und noch keine 100km gelaufenen Rad passieren?

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das ganze jetzt mit der Reklamation dauert und ich bei dem tollen Wetter nicht radeln kann. 

Das ist echt extrem ärgerlich so etwas.




 

 

 

 

 
Gruß Chris


----------



## rallleb (16. August 2016)

Bedienerfehler, zu Fest angezogen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. August 2016)

Wozu muß man dafür einen Thread aufmachen ? Du hast doch reklamiert, dann läuft die Sache und gut ist.


----------



## chris-s7 (17. August 2016)

Dann müssen die in Bonn ja scheinbar zu viel Kraft haben. Habe das Rad in Bonn fertig zusammengebaut abgeholt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Dann müssen die in Bonn ja scheinbar zu viel Kraft haben. Habe das Rad in Bonn fertig zusammengebaut abgeholt.


Denk mal bitte über dein Auftritt hier nach.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Dann müssen die in Bonn ja scheinbar zu viel Kraft haben. Habe das Rad in Bonn fertig zusammengebaut abgeholt.



Hi,

ob es sich hierbei um ein Montagefehler handelt, der Habel zu fest angezogen worden ist oder auch ein Materialfehler des Spanners vorliegt, kann anhand der Beschreibung und der Fotos nicht gesagt werden.

Klar ist so etwas gerade bei einem Neurad ärgerlich - allerdings finde ich persönlich die Art und Weise der Kommunikation hier unpassend. Wenn man sich den Threadnamen anschaut, vermutet man hier sicherlich andere Defekte. In bin mir sicher, dass das Slide an sich nicht viel für dieses Defekt kann und Du bald wieder viel Spaß mit dem Bike haben wirst.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## chris-s7 (17. August 2016)

Sorry liebes Radon Team,

hier braucht sich sicher keiner angegriffen zu fühlen. Letzten Endes ist es ein Teil des Slide 130 welches nach kurzer Zeit schon den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ob Zukauf oder Eigenentwicklung spielt da meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Sowas ist extrem ärgerlich. Ich hoffe ja mal das die Reklamation zügig abgewickelt wird und dies dass letzte Teil ist was nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. August 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Sorry liebes Radon Team,
> 
> hier braucht sich sicher keiner angegriffen zu fühlen. Letzten Endes ist es ein Teil des Slide 130 welches nach kurzer Zeit schon den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ob Zukauf oder Eigenentwicklung spielt da meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Sowas ist extrem ärgerlich. Ich hoffe ja mal das die Reklamation zügig abgewickelt wird und dies dass letzte Teil ist was nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht.



Alles gut . Hast Du denn bereits eine Antwort vom Support erhalten? Halte mich doch bitte per PN auf dem Laufenden, damit ich (hoffentlich bald) einen grünen Haken setzen kann 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## chris-s7 (17. August 2016)

Nein leider habe ich noch nichts vom Support gehört. Wäre auch etwas vermessen nach nur wenigen Stunden schon eine Antwort zu haben. Ich denke die werden noch etwas Zeit brauchen was ja auch Okay ist.

Klar sobald ich was höre werde ich mich melden.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Sorry liebes Radon Team,
> 
> hier braucht sich sicher keiner angegriffen zu fühlen. Letzten Endes ist es ein Teil des Slide 130 welches nach kurzer Zeit schon den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ob Zukauf oder Eigenentwicklung spielt da meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle. Sowas ist extrem ärgerlich. Ich hoffe ja mal das die Reklamation zügig abgewickelt wird und dies dass letzte Teil ist was nach kurzer Zeit kaputt geht.


Aber du solltest bitte Bedenken diese Achse ist in allen neuen RS Gabeln also auch an Bikes bis zu 10000.-Euro verbaut und da gibt es auch 
für dich keine 2 Wahl also Sag mir bitte was wir falsch gemacht haben.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## chris-s7 (17. August 2016)

@ Bodoprobst: Es hat keiner behauptet das Ihr oder auch du etwas falsch gemacht hat, bzw. sollte es kein Vorwurf sein. Die Möglichen Ursachen sind bereits genannt worden, Materialfehler, falsche Montage etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-s7 (17. August 2016)

Denke an sich ist das Rad richtig gut. Zumindest so wie ich es beurteilen kann.


----------



## T_N_T (17. August 2016)

Dieses öffentliche Anprangern soll kein Vorwurf sein? Was denn sonst?


----------



## filiale (17. August 2016)

Was ein Alarm wegen so nem blöden Schnellspanner, solche Sorgen sind die Kleinsten die ich jemals hatte...


----------



## ncc1701 (25. August 2016)

Na dann melde ich mich doch auch mal,habe den selben defekt am selben Rad nach 200 km ( Produktionsfehler?)
Support lach, Reklamation dauert circa 2 bis 3 Wochen muss es einschicken , postmarke nicht herunterladbar error.

Hatte vorher ein Bionicon die haben das Ersatzteil geschickt und ich das defekte zurück, das ist Service.War mein letztes Radon.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. August 2016)

ncc1701 schrieb:


> Na dann melde ich mich doch auch mal,habe den selben defekt am selben Rad nach 200 km ( Produktionsfehler?)
> Support lach, Reklamation dauert circa 2 bis 3 Wochen muss es einschicken , postmarke nicht herunterladbar error.
> 
> Hatte vorher ein Bionicon die haben das Ersatzteil geschickt und ich das defekte zurück, das ist Service.War mein letztes Radon.



Hi,

bitte sende mir mal deine Kontaktdaten per PN. Ich schaue morgen mal, ob sich hier noch etwas beschleunigen lässt.

Gruß, Andi


----------

